# Bow Release



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a new bow release. Any suggestion?


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the Tru-Fire 360 and I had the Judge before this one. I like that the head in front of the trigger is able to rotate smoothly 360 degrees, eliminating torque on loop or string. The 360 I have also has the fold back option which keeps it out of the way which is really nice. It also has trigger adjustments and length adjustments up to 1 inch. Once trigger and length is set, they stay. I have had zero issues. My 2 cents, hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I am shooting a tru fire as well and it is awesome. Shot a little goose for about 4 years then the string began to hang in the release. What ever brand you get I would suggest getting double opening jaws.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

I shoot a freeflight glove type for many,many, years and my backup is the truefire.My freeflight was about 60$,other was around 50$.Keep in mind if you have a loop on string,or gonna actually release from string? My freeflight shoots from string,the other shoots from loop.My freeflight way more accurate for me.Go to archery shop,and usually they will let you shoot diff ones to see whats best for you.Good luck.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I shoot with the Scott Rhino and love it. I have been using it for years. I can hook it on the loop without looking. It has never let me down. I have 13 bucks on the wall and all were killed using the Rhino......They don't make the Rhino anymore, I think the replacement is the Silverhorn..


----------

